# my cat likes to use the computer



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I keep trying to post but my cat keeps redirecting me to different sites and iming people and refreshing the page. he loves to climb onto my ow he just knocked my laundry hamper onto my head. darn cat. anyways he likes to get onto my keyboard and walk across it. he has gotten onto the internet before when i did ow he is on my head. he gets online when my desktop is on but nothing is up. he is weird. i think he is possessed. does anyone else have weird animals that do wacky things? this kitten is crazy. so crazy. ow he just attacked my knee. aaah. he is so hyper.  i just wondered if anyone else had any pets like my psychotic cat


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh geez now when i scroll he is attacking the screen. i need to lock him up somewhere. aaaah he is eating my cords to my lamp. darn cat


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to play with my cat scrolling up and down and she chased the pictures, or I would slowely move the cursor around near her.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well i have a rather stupid/paranoid rabbit. she runs into things like chair legs and she has somehow amazingly fallen into her water bowl and my dogs. she sleeps with one open and one eye closed. My sisters rabbit who i love, thinks he's a parrot or something and likes to sit on my shoulder. (these rabbits are the smallest breed of rabbit in the world, netherland dwarf rabbits, they only weigh 2 pounds, except for my other rabbit who is a little bit on the obese side and weighs 4 pounds) I have four of them, oh and one of them pee's up. he likes to pee in my shoe and finds it hilarious to attempt to pee on my head. here is a picture of the bunny that pee's up. 







i dont have any other pictures saved on my computer now, and my scanners broken. 

I also have some crazy mice that like to sit on the back of my neck. 









my golden egyptian mouse


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Where did you get the egyptian mouse? I have several Rats and people either love em or hate em. But they are some of the best pets you could have. Very tame and they love to cuddle. Does the egyptian mouse have the same attitude at your other mice?


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.broenink-art.nl/maukie2.swf
My cat LOVES this page... it is her best friend. Turn up your speakers.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah...so there _is_ something odd about that mouse. I thought it didn't look like an ordinary mouse. Egyptian, eh?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yup thats what its called, i actually have two of them, they're very social. I got them at curious creatures a couple years ago. They like to chase eachother through tubes and cuddle together when they sleep. oh and they're called "spiny" mice because they have spines, like porcupines. i just love their big eyes. heh, and as you can see this one is a wee bit on the chubby side.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a rat....lol jk about that. Actually I have a bird feeder outside my window that a rat sleeps in. I went up to the feeder (it's shaped a little like a house) one night and the rat didn't see me so I thumped on the side to get it to leave but it started to run toward me....heh heh it was 12:30 at night and I shrieked....fortunately not anyone heard me. So I'm trying to figure out a way to get rid of "my" rat without having to kill it (it looks really cute and harmless but I know they are bad pests). Anyone want a rat? :lol:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my cousin had a rat for a while, but then it turned mean. it bit me and then it bit her. we both had to get tetnis (spelling is wrong i think) shots. so she took it back to the store she got it from. oh well. i also have a cat that likes to climb the ladder that was on my sisters' bunk beds. and if you pick her up she puts one paw on each shoulder. it is so funny. she also hisses at our dogs when they try to eat their food if she wants it. and she pushes the kitten away from its food when she wants it. she's fat. my betta is fat now too. he is funny. he tried to eat the turkey baster that i use to clean his tank. that was this morning that he did that. my kitten slept on my headlast night. and purred the whole time. that was between playing in my empty laundry hamper and knocking things off of shelves. what a weirdo. my dogs are pretty spazoid too


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They bite rarely compaired to gunnie pigs and hampsters. Usually only if they have not been handled alot or frightened. They have poor eyesight so they cannot see what is going on real well. Thus when frightened they attack.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well it was nice for a long time, then just started biting any time anyone held it. so she got rid of it. but it was really cute


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My cat bites and attacks your leg, hence why I left him with my ex-bf and told him to keep her. She would climb onto the door, like the tiny ledge on the very top and teter there. She pees on things too.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My one dog at my parent's house loves clicking the mouse on the computer. 

I found it out one day because I had her on my lap at the desk. She started pawing at the top of my hand that was on the mouse, so i took my hand away to pet her. She apparently didn't want petted. Pretty soon she started slapping the left mouse button with her paw. 

I had her trained pretty well after awhile, actually. I'd move the mouse and say "ok, click" while I was holding onto it, and she'd hit the mouse every time. I think the silly dog wanted to play with the computer...she always watched the screen before that. One day, I was playing an online computer game and had her on my lap, and she was just staring at everything going on for over an hour, didn't even pester me until she realized it was time for a snack...crazy animal.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

animals are pretty weird sometimes. my cousins dog refuses to look into mirrors. she is a toy poodle and she thinks she is a baby because we used to put her in our baby doll clothes and wheel her around in a stroller. she refuses to admit she is a dog and if you hold her up in front of a mirror she will turn her head to avoid it. and she watches tv and barks if you change the channel to something she doesnt like. she also doesnt like it when horses are on tv. she barks at them. then she sits on the back of the couch and yells at (barks) the german shepherd, the yellow lab, and the four cats. she thinks she runs the house. she is pretty much right, she does but it is still really funny.


----------

